# A Body You Have Prepared For Me - Check It Out!



## chicacanella (Jun 18, 2009)

*This is basically a break down of Beyonce's song, "Get Me Bodied." I didn't really think it took a rocket science to figure out this song is not glorifying to God, but I guess some people need stuff to be disected or blended up for them.*

*Anyhow, the whole Sasha Fierce thing sounds to much like demonic influence or possession masked as just being an alter ego or acting crazy.  *

*But as always, pray to receive revelation from The Holy Spirit before watching the video.*

*Sometimes, I look up secular love song lyrics to try and express how I feel even when it's an artist I don't listen to because of their image. I can't listen to many secular songs now even though if it's a love song like Stevie Wonder or something that I belive would glorify God, I would.  But anyhow, I think the next time I want to express my feelings I am going to sit down and think about what I WANT to say and stop being lazy, especially if I don't listen to the artist anyway.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn3vBGRKGWg&feature=related


----------



## chicacanella (Jun 20, 2009)

*Wow...I guess only guests looked at the clip. Any how, I hope someone got educated.*


----------



## honeyflaava (Jun 20, 2009)

Good info and I seriously had some chills while watching. This stuff is REAL and people need to open their eyes! I remember something similar to this discussing Sasha Fierce. I recall an interview with Beyonce a few of years ago I think at an awards show when she was just about to go on stage and she was like "Oh I feel it, I feel it, Sasha's coming up on me." And she has stated many times that after she gets off the stage after performing, most times she can't even remember what she was doing on stage because "Sasha" took over....

It's amazing how so many people will just sweep this under the rug and say that people are just reaching and going too far and being overly spiritual when this is just "entertainment," but that is exactly what the enemy wants us to think. The entertainment industry is the devil's playground, especially concerning music. Many Christians seem to forget that Lucifer (Satan) was the minister of music in heaven before his fall. So it makes perfect sense that using music would be one of his greatest tactics of keeping people in sin and blinding them from the truth.


----------



## PatTodd (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow...I watched all the videos.  Thought provoking to say the least.


----------



## momi (Jun 21, 2009)

My husband and I have shared this with many people - it really opened our eyes to what may be behind the music many people listen too.  Especially our children... many ppl want to say "it is just music", but even if 1/10th of this information is true it should give us all pause.


----------



## ceedeelight (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you, this has opened my eyes to the tricks of the enemy.


----------



## chicacanella (Jul 2, 2009)

*Man, this video was so deep y'all that I had to go in deep prayer about Beyonce. Yes, I know I don't know her but you don't need to have met someone to ask God to give you revelation about something. Sometimes, when I ask God about certain people he will say, "Pray for them."*

*But The Holy Spirit told me this about Beyonce: She is a puppet. That's all he said and I feel led to pray for her deliverance. I knew exactly what he meant and was like, "Wow." *

*Now, I had a dream about Beyonce which in the dream it was as if I was under Beyonce and was trying to lift her up. I was lifting her up but it was like she wasn't trying to help or anything.*

*Then I had another dream that Beyonce was in a jungle and she was singing this really seductive tone, or the beat was seductive. You know that song by Timberland and Nelly Furtado, "The Way You Are," that's the kind of beat. But it was like she was moving like a snake or something and I saw her limbs, well the ends of her feet and it was like a lizard or a snake or some type of reptile.*

*I forget most dreams but this one has a meaning and God is trying to reveal something to me so I will be praying for her because it wasn't a good feeling that or whatever was happening to her wasn't good.*


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Jul 2, 2009)

Chicacanella your post are so thought provoking. I was meaning to watch the links that you provided a few nights ago and forgot. I am going to subscribe to this thread and watch the videos tonight.


----------



## JinaRicci (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for this Chicacanella.  I got chills & tears (of fright) came to my eyes.

This makes so much sense.  Now I am not a fan but I respect her as an artist.  There is just something about her that doesn't ring true.  I think it's when I see her in interviews- she comes across as shy & innocent but it doesn't add up with a lot of the stuff she sings about or even does sometimes.  She is so much more talented as a singer...  So I guess the whole alter ego thing makes sense.  And the thing is I understood when she first spoke about what happens on stage- the whole adrenaline rush you get from performing that can remove all that shyness but this is so much more.  The other thing is that I love to dance & appreciate that art in so many forms- old & new but when I see her dance it doesn't look like art, it just looks... well crazy. 

You're right it's not about her- she's just an instrument.  And there are lots more like her out there.  I watched some other related vids on this and it was eye-opening.  Now while I don't believe in singling her out per se, the study on this musicvid was fitting.  This has really got me thinking.  We should be praying--more so for us.


----------



## dicapr (Jul 4, 2009)

Interesting but alot of things were read into the video that are a little far fetched. I agree that Beyonce' as a supposedly christian artist makes one question if she is loosing her way spiritually.  However, somethings the artist was speaking about was a little far fetched-like the black and white umbrella.  It was reported in an interview that it was actually raining the day of the shoot so the umbrella could not have been some subliminal message.  There were other points that were a little far fetched, however, the idea that we should guard our minds and hearts and what we allow into our conscousness.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Chica, I totally understand where you're coming from.  The moment she said that I'm Sasha Fierce, it didn't sit right with my spirit and I deleted all of her songs off my Ipod.


----------



## Mortons (Jul 5, 2009)

The issue that I am having with this whole Baal worship thing is that they are solely blaming women, and associating feminine body parts/women spirits for being responsibly for downfall and devil worship....its troublesome to me to misplace blame as we know who runs things really (certainly not women).


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 5, 2009)

Mortons said:


> The issue that I am having with this whole Baal worship thing is that they are solely blaming women, and associating feminine body parts/women spirits for being responsibly for downfall and devil worship....its troublesome to me to misplace blame as we know who runs things really (certainly not women).


 
"Women" don't have to yield or participate, no matter who's running the game.  It's obvious that they are 'willing' individuals who have made the choice to do what they do.  

"Women" (especially those in entertainment) know that men 'worship' their female anatomy (body parts as you put it), and they 'these women' sell it and enjoy and reap the benefits of it.  They don't 'have' to do it. 

As for female body parts and devil worship, you can blame witchcraft for that.  It's part of their ritual.  Witchcraft is self worship and rebellion against God.  God created woman out of man, yet in rebellion it's their afront (insult / offense) to God to worship what God has created instead of worshipping him, and making it more offensive by the dispostion of a woman's anatomy. 

Hence we can't blame this industry all on men in totality.  I'm not excusing them (the men) for many of them engage in the exploitation of sex, because it sells, big time.  But let's not leave out the 'Madams' who ran / run / mantain the biggest industry of all...Prostitution.   

Men are not the total blame for this.   Note:  I said 'total' blame.  There are some serious racketeers and mobs in 'the business' of all areas of sexual exploitation, but it's both men* and* women doing this, by choice.

The Bible even warns against the woman (women) who lure men into temptation and sexual sin and lusts of the flesh.  Women are not always the innocent and weak victims.  Many a man has been destroyed by such.   We see it everyday.


----------



## newslady (Jul 5, 2009)

*I take issue with these videos "slandering" Beyonce, Jay Z, Rihanna, Chris Brown and even the Jonas Brothers.*
*If the video makers had done their research and really wanted to present a legitimate argument, why not contact the artists directly for a response.*
*I didn't see a response from the artists or their record labels.*
*Why? Because the people promoting propaganda didn't want to ask for one.*

*It's the journalist in me that questions these videos, their motives, and the multiple TYPOS throughout these video presentations.*
*Someone can find issue with anything anyone does and find a scripture to support it.*
*All of this stuff is janky.*
*The "truth" ain't hiding to hiding so it can reveal itself on YOUTUBE!!!!*


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 5, 2009)

momi said:


> My husband and I have shared this with many people - it really opened our eyes to what may be behind the music many people listen too. *Especially our children... many ppl want to say "it is just music", but even if 1/10th of this information is true it should give us all pause*.


Especially our children... Thank you momi.     Right now there are too many little girls who want to be like Beyonce' and little boys are growing up expecting girls to be 'just like her.'    It's not a good perception for a child's grounding, let alone their focus for acceptance by their peers.

It's interesting how you mentioned 'if only 1/10th' of truth to be of this information.   For a tenth represents the tithe and the tithe packs a lot of weight and 'harvest'.  The source of this 'tithe' and their corruptable seed is planting it's roots into our children's souls.  What on earth will our children reap?  Clones of the video 'puppets'....


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 6, 2009)

newslady said:


> *I take issue with these videos "slandering" Beyonce, Jay Z, Rihanna, Chris Brown and even the Jonas Brothers.*
> *If the video makers had done their research and really wanted to present a legitimate argument, why not contact the artists directly for a response.*
> *I didn't see a response from the artists or their record labels.*
> *Why? Because the people promoting propaganda didn't want to ask for one.*
> ...


 
I'm looking at whom you're defending.  JZ is horrible with his lewd language and messages in his rap which children immulate.  You can hardly go into an urban Mall or store and not hear him among the others blasting their vulgar messages all over the sound systems.   

Chris Brown... wow, wonderful role model, why he's an expert as a woman beater...Rhihanna, a weak woman who takes him back ; teaching young girls to devalue themselves. 

The Jonas Brothers, I havent' heard their music yet and I seen anything negative about them...

as for the others........... Ummmm, I dunno...


----------



## newslady (Jul 6, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I'm looking at whom you're defending. JZ is horrible with his lewd language and messages in his rap which children immulate. You can hardly go into an urban Mall or store and not hear him among the others blasting their vulgar messages all over the sound systems.
> 
> Chris Brown... wow, wonderful role model, why he's an expert as a woman beater...Rhihanna, a weak woman who takes him back ; teaching young girls to devalue themselves.
> 
> ...


 
*I'm not defending them or judging them.*
*I'm taking issue with propaganda videos like these.*
*Set up an interview with the artist or their record label...ask for a statement...and then *maybe* I could give some credibility to this crap.*

*Otherwise, I have no respect for people who SLANDER someone's credibility via YOUTUBE.*
*I don't control heaven or hell to assign anyone to either.*
*That's why I don't judge these artists.*
*It's incredibly irresponsible and ANTI-CHRISTIAN to label people as DEVIL worshippers.*


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 6, 2009)

newslady said:


> *I'm not defending them or judging them.*
> *I'm taking issue with propaganda videos like these.*
> *Set up an interview with the artist or their record label...ask for a statement...and then *maybe* I could give some credibility to this crap.*
> 
> ...


First of all, I respect your feelings and what you are conveying.  

Why is it anti-Christian to reveal the nature of these videos which are literally poisoning the minds of our children, let alone adults who spend hours upon hours engrossed into this type of media for entertainment and literally, some to sustain life?  There are some who'd live just for this form of entertainment.  

Granted, I prefer to see them as instruments of satan, rather than satan worshippers.  These artists themselves aren't seeing what's behind their activities.  So, personally, I wouldn't call them 'deliberate' worshippers of satan, but they are definitely instruments of his works; works which worship him and not works that honor God.  As Christians we are aware of this difference or should be.   

I'm in the Arts and I know the difference when I see and hear it and I don't participate.  There's a 'spirit' that 'you' become aware of and you know that it's not by the spirit of God that one is being influenced.   And videos like this, a Christian knows the spirit behind this and it's not God. 

Let's be honest, an interveiw with these artists isn't needed to reveal who they work for.   These 'artists' are so into their realm of entertainment that they are not going to take or make the time to be interviewed *unless it's* *in their favor*.  That's the name of the game.  AND if they did allow the interview, you know as well as I do, that they would strongly defend what they do and why.  

Trust me, they've had and are still getting much rebuttal and reprimand from all manners of folks, BUT YET, they continue and they increase their acts all the more.  They don't care and they don't want to care.  They've gained the world and do not wish to give it up. Or they would have long, by now.  I wonder if JZ would curse his momma; yet in his videos he gets paid to curse and act like a fool, and he continues.  

The person who made this video expose' took it to where the 'audience' is who follow Beyonce', JZ, Chris Brown and such.  

Most reporters / journalists who would be 'allowed' to interview 'them' are so awed and enarmoured by these pop/rap/rock artists, that they are blinded by the spirits behind them and would never embark on an undercut of their video messages being of satanic influence.  

Nobody's stupid...it's obvious what they worship; it's the spirit of mammon and of themselves and it's not God.   

I"ll give them this.  If satan were to stand directly in front of them, fully identified for who he is, thanking them for their faithful support and to continue doing so, I don't think that they would knowingly and willfully continue.   For now, they are in darkness and caught up in the deception of the world's demise. 

I pray for their souls for they are truly being taken and not for their money, but for their souls.  They're caught up and captured into a realm of destruction, which is proven by the destruction of those souls who follow and worship them.   We have such a low social standard and these models of entainment are some of the main contributors to it.  

I wish you much success in your journalistic career.


----------



## newslady (Jul 6, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> First of all, I respect your feelings and what you are conveying.
> 
> I wish you much success in your journalistic career.


 
*I respect your feelings too and I'm in no way "defending" these artists attire, lyrics, creativity etc...that some people consider questionable or inappropriate for children.*

*BUT - it's incredibly IRRESPONSIBLE for these posters on Youtube to create crap like this.*
*They have absolutely no credible evidence and don't have ALL sides of the "story."*

*Thanks for the encouragement on my career. It's been an interesting week as my own boss - FINALLY  !*


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 6, 2009)

newslady said:


> *I respect your feelings too and I'm in no way "defending" these artists attire, lyrics, creativity etc...that some people consider questionable or inappropriate for children.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for the encouragement on my career. It's been an interesting week as my own boss - FINALLY  !*


   You are your own boss.... ? :wow:  

*Congratulations !!!!*

 

You shall be above only and not beneath, you are the head and not the tail.   Your true partner in business and in life and love shall be your Husband...


----------



## Laela (Jul 6, 2009)

OT - congrats on finally being your own boss.....!!!  

I hope to be where you are very soon.

God Bless



newslady said:


> *I respect your feelings too and I'm in no way "defending" these artists attire, lyrics, creativity etc...that some people consider questionable or inappropriate for children.*
> 
> *BUT - it's incredibly IRRESPONSIBLE for these posters on Youtube to create crap like this.*
> *They have absolutely no credible evidence and don't have ALL sides of the "story."*
> ...


----------



## chicacanella (Jul 6, 2009)

JinaRicci said:


> Thanks for this Chicacanella. I got chills & tears (of fright) came to my eyes.
> 
> This makes so much sense. Now I am not a fan but I respect her as an artist. There is just something about her that doesn't ring true. I think it's when I see her in interviews- she comes across as shy & innocent but it doesn't add up with a lot of the stuff she sings about or even does sometimes. She is so much more talented as a singer... So I guess the whole alter ego thing makes sense. And the thing is I understood when she first spoke about what happens on stage- the whole adrenaline rush you get from performing that can remove all that shyness but this is so much more. The other thing is that I love to dance & appreciate that art in so many forms- old & new but when I see her dance it doesn't look like art, it just looks... well crazy.
> 
> You're right it's not about her- she's just an instrument. And there are lots more like her out there. I watched some other related vids on this and it was eye-opening. Now while I don't believe in singling her out per se, the study on this musicvid was fitting. This has really got me thinking. We should be praying--more so for us.


 


dicapr said:


> Interesting but alot of things were read into the video that are a little far fetched. I agree that Beyonce' as a supposedly christian artist makes one question if she is loosing her way spiritually. However, somethings the artist was speaking about was a little far fetched-like the black and white umbrella. It was reported in an interview that it was actually raining the day of the shoot so the umbrella could not have been some subliminal message. There were other points that were a little far fetched, however, the idea that we should guard our minds and hearts and what we allow into our conscousness.


 
I really didn't think that it took a video break down for individuals to see that Beyonce's image and the majority of her music is not glorifying to God. But there was a point where I could not also see that it wasn't glorifying until God's glorious light shined down upon me and opened my eyes. I know people use this phrase alot about God's light shining on them but seriously, it happened for me. When you are in the darkness, someone can talk and talk and tell you about something but the darkness prevents you from seeing the truth so obviously, a righteous person was sending up earnest and effectual prayers for me.



Changed said:


> Chica, I totally understand where you're coming from. The moment she said that I'm Sasha Fierce, it didn't sit right with my spirit and I deleted all of her songs off my Ipod.


 
I knew something wasn't right either. There were some things she's been doing for years that The Holy Spirit had been showing me or as in your words, affirming that it wasn't right in my spirit. It's that sometimes, we either aren't in a place where we are listening closely enough and/or in a place of rebellion where we don't want to hear the truth.


----------



## momi (Jul 6, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Especially our children... Thank you momi.  Right now there are too many little girls who want to be like Beyonce' and little boys are growing up expecting girls to be 'just like her.' It's not a good perception for a child's grounding, let alone their focus for acceptance by their peers.
> 
> It's interesting how you mentioned 'if only 1/10th' of truth to be of this information. For a tenth represents the tithe and the tithe packs a lot of weight and 'harvest'. The source of this 'tithe' and their corruptable seed is planting it's roots into our children's souls. What on earth will our children reap? Clones of the video 'puppets'....


 

You know you can break it down Shimmie!!!


----------



## chicacanella (Jul 6, 2009)

momi said:


> You know you can break it down Shimmie!!!


 
*And as I am thinking about alot of stuff happening on out here in the world today, we are the planters and waters but God gives the increase. Shimmie, you and I are here to plant the Word and give God's revelation to those who aren't in a place to hear him themselves. He is using us as vessels but at the same time, we have to pray that the person's heart is prepared to receive it lest doctrines from demons come along and sway them back to their latter.*


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 6, 2009)

chicacanella said:


> *And as I am thinking about alot of stuff happening on out here in the world today, we are the planters and waters but God gives the increase. Shimmie, you and I are here to plant the Word and give God's revelation to those who aren't in a place to hear him themselves. He is using us as vessels but at the same time, we have to pray that the person's heart is prepared to receive it lest doctrines from demons come along and sway them back to their latter.*


I'm as an ax, chopping down the idols of worship, as you are a bridge for them to cross over... to the latter.


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't know. This one is not as compelling to me as the one about the beginning of Sasha Fierce commentary on the Crazy in Love video. That one had me feeling majorly uncomfortable/disturbed. 

I do want to say that as far as the umbrella and all that other stuff, no one is saying that the video _directors or creators_ are trying to send an evil/subliminal message, but rather forces beyond this world have set the video and Sasha Fierce personality up in such a way.(not flesh & blood, but principalities) But like I said, this one seemed like a little bit of a stretch to me.


----------



## Casarela (Jul 18, 2009)

speechless...We were once discussing about her Sasha Fierce thing and Im so shocked because I remember someone pointing at me the Horus eye and the meaning behin dit as well as that very often in the backgrounds you would see statues of goddesses that are presented in a subtle way.  :O


----------

